# Buying used sails or new



## emeraldcruiser (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone have experience buying from The Sail Warehouse out of California? They have a long list of potential sails both new and used for sale and are very reasonable. Which makes me wonder about the quality.
They have what they call standard OEM quality, cruising, and off shore.

Any input would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes. I bought a newly made (in Thailand) mainsail for my boat from them this spring. 
I would say that the sail is very satisfactory and was nearly half the price of a local loft.
The phone representative I talked to in CA was very helpful in figuring out the dimensions and cut we were looking for.
We got a bunch of first place finishes with the new sail. A new loose footed main sail made a lot of difference. We got the full batten variety which is more of a cruisers setup then a racer but all the sail shape controls work better now.
YMMV


----------



## emeraldcruiser (Oct 27, 2011)

*Buying new or used from the sale warehouse*

thanks for your reply


----------

